# "Calligraphy" nibs



## Haynie (Jan 3, 2012)

It finally happened, someone asked me how much it would cost to have me make a pen for them.  Here is the catch, they "do calligraphy" and want a pen that "does calligraphy."  I already told them it depended on what they do exactly.  They said they liked their pen from Michaels that has different "points".  I assume different feeds.  So, here are the questions:
1-Does anyone have one of these multi feed pens and can you tell me what the different feeds are?

2-Is there a place to get these different feed styles cost effectively?

3-How do you work with someone who speaks in general terms and not disappoint them.

In the boat repair business when this happened the answer was usually pretty cut and dry.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 3, 2012)

Give Anthony a ring at The Golden Nib, I belive he stock speedball nibs and you can make the holder.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 3, 2012)

exotic blanks also carries a calligraphy kit


----------



## Haynie (Jan 3, 2012)

The client said she wished her Michael's pen wrote as smooth as my fountain pen.  She said hers were really scratchy.  She wants better nibs.

I will Check out the Golden Nib.  Thanks.

And will check Exotics too.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 3, 2012)

Anthouny sells a gold calligraphy nib. You can find directions for making a calligraphy dip pen here: http://www.RedRiverPens.com/articles   Anthony also sells the parts I referenced in the article that were available from STiles and Bates. No one sold them when I wrote the article.
Do a good turn daily!
Don




Haynie said:


> The client said she wished her Michael's pen wrote as smooth as my fountain pen. She said hers were really scratchy. She wants better nibs.
> 
> I will Check out the Golden Nib. Thanks.
> 
> And will check Exotics too.


----------



## titan2 (Jan 4, 2012)

its_virgil said:


> Anthouny sells a gold calligraphy nib. You can find directions for making a calligraphy dip pen here: http://www.RedRiverPens.com/articles Anthony also sells the parts I referenced in the article that were available from STiles and Bates._* No one sold them when I wrote the article.*_
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don
> 
> ...


 

I've made up kits for making caligraphy pens......still sell them & still have some.



Barney


----------



## GoatRider (Jan 4, 2012)

I think what she wants is a calligraphy fountain pen, not a dip pen. I'd like that too. I found a cheapo calligraphy fountain pen set at Barnes and Noble, but it's crap. I'd sure like a good C style nib for one of my fountain pens.


----------



## ragz (Jan 4, 2012)

It really depends on what she is using. If she is using a kit from michaels she cold be using a dip style or a cartridge style. Either way the nibs in those kits aren't very good. I think most of the suggestions you have gotten already are dip pen types. I would reccomend asking what she prefers. If its cartridge it will be an intersting project since I don't think the calligraphy kits use international cartridges


----------



## Whaler (Jan 4, 2012)

I had an order for a Caligraphy pen for a christmas present and got the components from Anthony. Very nice quality.


----------



## redwd707 (Jan 4, 2012)

Here is a calligraphy nib that will fit the Jr. Gent and similar.
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...ponents___Fountain_Pen_Nib___fount_nibs?Args=

Never used one but it sounds like it might fit your needs.


----------



## watch_art (Jan 4, 2012)

Brian Gray sells some italic #5s on his Edison site.

http://edisonpen.com/page.cfm/Fountain-Nibs


----------



## GoatRider (Jan 4, 2012)

redwd707 said:


> Here is a calligraphy nib that will fit the Jr. Gent and similar.
> http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...ponents___Fountain_Pen_Nib___fount_nibs?Args=
> 
> Never used one but it sounds like it might fit your needs.



That's what I'm looking for. I might like something wider than 1.5mm, but that's a good start. Another name for it might be 'italic'.


----------



## watch_art (Jan 5, 2012)

watch_art said:


> Brian Gray sells some italic #5s on his Edison site.
> 
> http://edisonpen.com/page.cfm/Fountain-Nibs





GoatRider said:


> redwd707 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a calligraphy nib that will fit the Jr. Gent and similar.
> ...









2.3mm


----------



## Haynie (Jan 6, 2012)

Can't find a price on those.


----------



## GoatRider (Jan 6, 2012)

Haynie said:


> Can't find a price on those.



That's what I noticed too.


----------



## watch_art (Jan 7, 2012)

Email Brian.  I don't see why he wouldn't quote you a price.


----------



## juteck (Jan 7, 2012)

watch_art said:


> Email Brian.  I don't see why he wouldn't quote you a price.



Yep -- scroll up on the linked page, and there's an email link to do just that!


----------

